# New Sonic performance parts... Cruze compatible?



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

blackbowtie said:


> So GM finally released some performance parts for the compact class including a set of 12" brakes with what look to be a set of four pot calipers. Unfortunately their only listed for the Sonic.
> 
> But those brakes look mighty tempting pending price. I am making this assumption based on the fact they will be direct bolt on.


Buy 'em and try 'em. It's hard to tell what will and won't swap to both. I'd say you're safe with most engine parts (specific to 1.4T) but when it comes to anything else, no. Since the Sonic is a smaller/shorter (and lighter?) car than the Cruze they wouldn't use the same suspension/brake parts. But, you never know (well, at least I don't).

I tested out the DDMworks shifter bushings for a sonic on the cruze (they didn't work) so maybe you can try these and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

titan2782 said:


> Buy 'em and try 'em. It's hard to tell what will and won't swap to both. I'd say you're safe with most engine parts (specific to 1.4T) but when it comes to anything else, no. Since the Sonic is a smaller/shorter (and lighter?) car than the Cruze they wouldn't use the same suspension/brake parts. But, you never know (well, at least I don't).
> 
> I tested out the DDMworks shifter bushings for a sonic on the cruze (they didn't work) so maybe you can try these and let us know how it goes.


GM parts for their completely American cars usually are swappable. 1997 Buick Regal was able to use most of the Impala suspension and subframe up to about 06 when they did the body change. Even then, I had the sway bar from the 07 Impala SS on my Century. The same bar also fit minivans. Who knows with GM overseas, best bet is snag the brakes when the sonic swaps to them and see if they bolt up to yours. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

What's the price

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> What's the price


Dunno, book just came out. And I can't find a site that has them listed yet.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I like the price tag.
http://www.shopchevyparts.com/performance/2014-sonic-brake-upgrade-kit/23124391-p-92279746.html

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

Nice find, they say no sale until beginning of next year. :frown:


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

blackbowtie said:


> Nice find, they say no sale until beginning of next year. :frown:


I need to save up anyways.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm going to contact them they have an office j Houston Texas

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

Subscribed! Looking forward to this.

But $800 for the brake kit? Are you kidding me?

We hardly make 200whp with all kinds of upgrades. Hardly enough power to warrant needing such stopping power... lol


----------



## mrbean8686 (Jun 23, 2012)

I read the article on usa today, they talk about a new engine calibration tune that adds 10 hp, i hope its compatible with our 1.4's.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

mrbean8686 said:


> I read the article on usa today, they talk about a new engine calibration tune that adds 10 hp, i hope its compatible with our 1.4's.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


10hp? Is that an upgrade? Lol


----------



## mrbean8686 (Jun 23, 2012)

I know its weak lol but its something, its their stage 1 kit.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

If you seriously autocross or track your Cruze, the stock brakes, even the 4-wheel discs, are inadequate. I've ridden in a BBK-equipped Cruze. It stopped noticeably faster than my Cruze.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Invierno said:


> Subscribed! Looking forward to this.
> 
> But $800 for the brake kit? Are you kidding me?
> 
> We hardly make 200whp with all kinds of upgrades. Hardly enough power to warrant needing such stopping power... lol


I don't know of too many BBKs that cost less than that, especially that use a REAL brake caliper.

The Cruze weighs well over 3000 lbs and the stock brakes are tiny and inadequate for repeated stops from speed. A larger system with higher thermal capacity is necessary for anyone who even thinks about racing this car.


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> I don't know of too many BBKs that cost less than that, especially that use a REAL brake caliper.
> 
> The Cruze weighs well over 3000 lbs and the stock brakes are tiny and inadequate for repeated stops from speed. A larger system with higher thermal capacity is necessary for anyone who even thinks about racing this car.


Sure, of course. I am not debating that, and I would love to have some more stopping power for my car. Power is one thing, but weight and handling are another, as you pointed out. Since I don't foresee much power coming out of this motor, I do want to put money into handling and suspension stuff, if for nothing else than "spirited" driving. 

I know the diesel Cruze has larger brakes. Has anyone looked into this? Maybe they would be a direct fit for the non-diesel Cruzes. I know they're bigger because the diesel is heavier and needs some more stopping power..


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Invierno said:


> I know the diesel Cruze has larger brakes. Has anyone looked into this? Maybe they would be a direct fit for the non-diesel Cruzes. I know they're bigger because the diesel is heavier and needs some more stopping power..


The diesel has a different bolt pattern (5x115) and, as far as I can tell, a different spline on the drive shafts as well. No go unfortunately.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm contacting them tomorrow to see about in for and maybe a order form.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I'm contacting them tomorrow to see about in for and maybe a order form.


This kit looks very similar to the ZZP brake kit, but cost allot more. Think If I was in the market for this I would stick with ZZP. 
ZZPerformance - 12" Front Brake Kit #ZZ-12BRKSNC


----------



## 30 Ounce (Nov 18, 2012)

spacedout said:


> This kit looks very similar to the ZZP brake kit, but cost allot more. Think If I was in the market for this I would stick with ZZP.
> ZZPerformance - 12" Front Brake Kit #ZZ-12BRKSNC



Those are only 2 piston on sliding calipers. I hate sliding calipers! The GM parts are definitely 4 piston.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

spacedout said:


> This kit looks very similar to the ZZP brake kit, but cost allot more. Think If I was in the market for this I would stick with ZZP.
> ZZPerformance - 12" Front Brake Kit #ZZ-12BRKSNC


And thise are crap for $300 we have had to member have nothing but trouble out of them j will spend more money and get G.M parts.


Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> A larger system with higher thermal capacity is necessary for *anyone who even thinks about racing this car.*


I can't fathom the idea...


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Hey guys in reference to part number 23169952 which is the performance induction kit..id take it over the k&n or any other aftermarket because its oem...when will this be avail and is it a direct fit for the Cruze?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

RoadRage said:


> Hey guys in reference to part number 23169952 which is the performance induction kit..id take it over the k&n or any other aftermarket because its oem...when will this be avail and is it a direct fit for the Cruze?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I'm contacting them waiting on a reply I will ask for everything available. 

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

What's on the website is all the information they can give to us at the moment all prices are dealer cost with no mark up so as of right now nothing will be available till the end of January these are all Chevrolet Brand parts (and should hold a factory warranty if installed by professional but not for sure yet.)

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for investigating!! That intake looks a lot like a Volant with the glass cover. I would consider it if it fit the Cruze.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

blk88verde said:


> Thanks for investigating!! That intake looks a lot like a Volant with the glass cover. I would consider it if it fit the Cruze.


We won't now for sure till the first of the year I will keep in touch with them there out of Houston T.x

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

This is very good news for the Brakes, but for the other parts, like Intake and exhaust, it wont fit on the Cruze.

Like some know, i have the ZZP 12 inch brake kit on my Cruze and if a kit like this one, made by GM would have been available, i would have bought it.

Only 2 things the Cruze realy need is more Power and better brakes.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> And thise are crap for $300 we have had to member have nothing but trouble out of them j will spend more money and get G.M parts.
> 
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
> Which is bigger than my hand.


Btw they are not crap, but they are far from being the best kit, lol.

It was complicated but i managed make them work and they work very well !


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Poje said:


> Btw they are not crap, but they are far from being the best kit, lol.
> 
> It was complicated but i managed make them work and they work very well !


OK so I might have said crap but shoot for $300 dollars who wants to have to go threw what yall went threw.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> OK so I might have said crap but shoot for $300 dollars who wants to have to go threw what yall went threw.
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
> Which is bigger than my hand.


Ya, you're right. 

Sadly i found that a Tuned Cruze need upgraded Brakes. I tuned my Father's Cruze about a month ago and i almost burned out his brakes when i was testing his car, lol. 

GM are no fools, the stock brakes a Cruze has is for 138hp, no more and this new kit by them is a very good news.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Poje said:


> Ya, you're right.
> 
> Sadly i found that a Tuned Cruze need upgraded Brakes. I tuned my Father's Cruze about a month ago and i almost burned out his brakes when i was testing his car, lol.
> 
> GM are no fools, the stock brakes a Cruze has is for 138hp, no more and this new kit by them is a very good news.


Out of how many times I've autocross I haven't had any brake pad issues but I'm not doing multiple laps at a time either so as a weekend warrior on the Autocross track j would say stock brakes are sufficient. But if your lapping like Poje or drag racing a lot then upgrade your brakes or you will be replacing pad and rotors a lot.


Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Out of how many times I've autocross I haven't had any brake pad issues but I'm not doing multiple laps at a time either so as a weekend warrior on the Autocross track j would say stock brakes are sufficient. But if your lapping like Poje or drag racing a lot then upgrade your brakes or you will be replacing pad and rotors a lot.
> 
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
> Which is bigger than my hand.


Ya, that was from driving on the street, lol, the stock brakes HATE when u brake from 80-90 mph hard, you can do it only once. :tongue:

When my father's brakes are gone, i'll put better Pads at least.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

For a commuter-box DD, the stock brakes are fine after the drum-equipped cars get the drums adjusted. The HPDE enthusiast who is about driving a slow car fast should have a little more in the brake department. Either the ZZP kit or this new kit will work nicely. The ZZP kit does need significant tweaking to work as intended. Your choice to spend more up-front to have a (likely) plug and play solution, or save a few hundred bones by debugging the ZZP kit.


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

At least the replacement rotor looks cheap enough.

13502064 - GM ROTOR

Strangely, I don't see brake pads in the parts list for the upgrade? I'm assuming these are the same size as the stock pads?


----------



## 30 Ounce (Nov 18, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Out of how many times I've autocross I haven't had any brake pad issues but I'm not doing multiple laps at a time either so as a weekend warrior on the Autocross track j would say stock brakes are sufficient. But if your lapping like Poje or drag racing a lot then upgrade your brakes or you will be replacing pad and rotors a lot.
> 
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
> Which is bigger than my hand.


Autocrossing is pretty easy on brakes as the events are low speed and short duration usually 45 to 90 seconds. Same with drag racing. Stock brakes will stop your car from 90 mph several times at a drag race as they have plenty of cool down time. At a track day event or HPDE where there are 20 minute sessions is really the only place most of us would need high performance brakes. And I would not even consider the ZZP brakes as they are only a 2 piston sliding caliper design. Sliding calipers tend to stick when they get hot and the last thing I want entering a corner at 120 mph is my car pulling to one side because of a stuck caliper. Brake pads for HPDE days should be considered consumables. Figure them into the cost of your track day. I do a lot of track days and pads only last 2 events. It could be different at your particular track. At High Plains Raceway, my local track, there are 15 corners and most of them are entered above 80 mph with one that is 115-120mph down to 70. I don't use the Cruze for track days, I have a car built specifically for that...


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

30 Ounce said:


> ...I would not even consider the ZZP brakes as they are only a 2 piston sliding caliper design. Sliding calipers tend to stick when they get hot and the last thing I want entering a corner at 120 mph is my car pulling to one side because of a stuck caliper.


The ZZP brake kit uses a VERY proven caliper design, they are the same PBR calipers found on every C5 and C6 Corvette, excep the C6 ZO6, Grandsport and ZR1. A Z51 C6 or a C5 ZO6 is a serious performance car and with a pad upgrade and high temp fluid the brakes work very well on all but the really fast tracks, and these cars have comfortably over 400 hp... more than twice what most Cruzes will ever make.



30 Ounce said:


> Brake pads for HPDE days should be considered consumables. Figure them into the cost of your track day.


Speaking of pads, there are TONS of reasonably priced pad choices for the PBR based ZZP kit. I'm not sure which pads the GMPP kit will use, but I doubt pad choice will be an advantage.

Sliding calipers are what they are, but at the end of the day a well designed sliding caliper works just fine. If the issues were worked out of the ZZP kit (banjo bolts stripping) it would be a GREAT upgrade from a value standpoint. Having said that, if pads are reasonable for the GMPP kit, well, fixed 4-pot calipers are pretty sexy.


----------

